# Question for RFRA



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anybody know if they will allow you to get rebar and take it home to weld it or do you have to weld on their property? I know you have to pay the $35 annual membership fee.

Josh


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Idoubt Paul would care. PM him. SHB


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

We've actually had an issue with this recently.



While, yes, the whole goal is to put stuff in the water, it also is part of the program to reduce the workload on the County folks and give them a central location to come and permit the reefs.



I'd lean toward no, weld on site. But Paul might say otherwise.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I think talking to Capt. Paul is the answer! Just remember, those guys work their asses off for that material, and it doesnt get there itself. Make sure if you are allowed to remove the metal for a reef, that it finds it's way to the bottom!!


----------

